# Food Safety News - 06/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 20, 2021)

*Roslin institute identifies genes in chickens that could offer resistance to harmful bacteria*
By News Desk on Jun 20, 2021 12:03 am
A study from the Roslin institute published in BMC Genomics has identified genes in chickens that could offer resistance to harmful bacteria commonly found in poultry and could inform ways to limit the risk of associated food poisoning in people. The research identified a large number of genes in chicken guts that may determine whether... Continue Reading


----------

